# What do you think



## pixie (Jan 22, 2006)

what do you think about this: Breeder in the UK

im from england remeber








she seems nice, but i dont know much about this kind of thing! the websites nice, and she's put some lovely words, but, words r only words arnt they so you cant trust it.

let me know, thanks alot







x


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

How about White Magic? I have heard great things about them. They are in Germany.

http://www.whitemagic.de/


----------



## pixie (Jan 22, 2006)

thanks, but they really need to be based in the United Kingdom, pref England, because i dont like the idea of shipping the pup over such a distance, and id like to go and have a look at the litter and the parents personally...
does the breeder on the link i gave sound good?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Not sure if its different in the UK but the one thing that I saw on the site that i thought was concerning is that she lets the puppies go a few days aftere their first set of shots, which they get at 7/8 weeks old.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Here in the States the standard practice by those who are considered top breeders--is to never send a puppy away from the mother before 12 wks. This lady seems to be saying 6-7 wks. Way too young for a Maltese! Other than the pictures of the mother giving birth there are no pictures of her dogs. No indication what her bloodlines are, nothing about champions, or even names. She doesn't say anything about a spay/neuter agreement for pet puppies. She 'sounds' like a well meaning lady who is doing a little 'backyard' breeding, but not a professional breeder. I'm a long way from England and don't know breeders there, but I'm sure many of our top USA show breeders do know breeders in England. There are a few who frequent this forum, so maybe you will get some answers.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

You could try contacting some of the top breeders in the USA and see if they can recommend any breeders in the UK.

Here is a link to Foxstone Maltese's Website. They have a page with links to Maltese breeders around the world.


----------



## pixie (Jan 22, 2006)

oh thats a brillent idea, i didnt think of that... they wont be offended about me asking will they? its just, wont they want to sell themselves rather than someone else?

i just would hate the thought of shipping a lil pup! it seems unfair, and a tad selfish.

i also didnt realise thats how young she was letting the puppies go at, its the same standards here in england so i wont be buying from her!

thanks every1


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm sure they would agree with you about shipping a puppy all the way across the ocean...they would probably be happy to reccomend some breeders over there. I'm pretty sure Divine has a person over there that she works with. You should email them.


----------

